
Peter Thiel: Trump has taught us this year’s most important political lesson - rkb555
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/peter-thiel-trump-has-taught-us-this-years-most-important-political-lesson/2016/09/06/84df8182-738c-11e6-8149-b8d05321db62_story.html?utm_term=.feea5a98f9c6
======
sharemywin
I up-voted this because I think both parties should be working on making
government more effective. Not arguing over the size of government. As for
Trump I find him too disrespectful to vote for.

